# New cloud backup/file protection service



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I apologize about 'spamming' or advertizing, but yesterday I stumbled across a 'new' cloud servicing company, and so far I really like them and they give you more free space than any other cloud service I've found. Just thought I'd spread the word to fellow homesteaders. After all, what else are we doing to do right now? Just waiting anxiously for spring! Any way, I used (and still use) Dropbox, but I was getting close to running out of space, so was looking into something else. If you follow this link

https://copy.com?r=9dwPoA

that will take you to a new cloud server program by Barracuda Networks, and right now to spread the word about them they are offering all users 15GB free, but if you use the link posted above you'll get an additional 5GB free for a total of 20GB free (I also get 5GB free for each person that signs up under the link too...come on, of course I'm not just doing this out of the kindness of my heart). Anyway, that's over 3 times the amount of space that Dropbox gives new users for free. Click the link, give it a try. It's a very nice program so far. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've got to admit, 15 GB for free is a terrific offer.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just bought a 2 Terabyte USB backup drive for under $100 from Office Depot. I recognize the extra safety in cloud backup, but don't have the bandwidth to comfortably support using it, even if I wasn't paranoid about privacy issues.

This could be of interest to those wanting lots of cloud storage:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2037131/supersize-your-free-cloud-storage-to-100gb-or-more.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Just bought a 2 Terabyte USB backup drive for under $100 from Office Depot. I recognize the extra safety in cloud backup, but don't have the bandwidth to comfortably support using it, even if I wasn't paranoid about privacy issues.
> 
> This could be of interest to those wanting lots of cloud storage:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2037131/supersize-your-free-cloud-storage-to-100gb-or-more.html


I don't backup my entire hard drive, just important user files I wouldn't want to lose in the event of a hard drive disaster. So far 2 GB is plenty for that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We have started using this. http://www.filetransporter.com/

I am currently moving our small business group to it. We will have a Transporter at each of the businesses and they will sync files used daily as well as back up and duplicate important financial files. It is all handled in house and we are not dependent on someone elses cloud.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I started backing up my files in the cloud when my neighbors house burned down. While I agree an external backup hard drive is very handy and can save you if your computer and/or main hard drive fail, in the case of a fire the chances are good your backup hard drive will also be damaged. While I also worry about privacy issues, the security of having my most important/precious files safely in the cloud outweighed the risks for me.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I have web space with blue host I use. I built my rsync scripts to backup select folders.

15 or 20 gb is pretty sweet for free. I have drop box but it's tough to use for sharing the files I need to. I do sports team videos for coaches and it's just easier to upload to my space and send them a tinyurl.

My hesitation with cloud companies is you no longer control the data. At least I have the illusion of still controlling mine.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

I use Carbonite. It costs about $5 a month, but with 4 websites/home businesses, I can't take any chances. I have been using Carbonite for about 5-6 years now. I don't have to do a thing...everything I need gets backed up automatically as I change it or create it. So simple and fool proof. I can recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My two cents worth....

I've had a free Hotmail account for years. They offer free 7 GB on the Skydrive that is with it. I've never came close to using 7 GB up. I'm sure it is available to the NSA if they wanted to snoop in it, so may want to watch what you put on it. (although you can set security on any folder)

You have to manually move things into it as I don't know how the other do it.


----------

